# Ancient cattle breed.



## reneedarley (Mar 28, 2015)

Now I know a place I will visit next time I am in GB.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ear...the-cowgirl-taking-on-our-last-wild-herd.html


----------



## Cowlover (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow thanks for that i'm from the UK and was completely unaware we had any wild cattle roaming, let alone one of the oldest known breeds. I'd love to see what a wild herd of cattle behaves like.


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

Kinda interesting


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------

